
Is i=i++ the same as i++? - julien421
https://medium.com/@glyif/nightmare-of-operations-708dd0a67dc6#.6a3owqe30
======
ivyb
You can't answer this sort of question by testing it in a C compiler.

It might help but you'll often be compiling "undefined behavior" and getting
results that you can't rely on.

What would help settle this definitively is researching "sequence points" in
the C standard.

